# newbie looking for help on 1983 280zx turbo build



## darkslide_77 (Jun 13, 2007)

hey all, would really appreciate a little help. I have a friend with an 83' 280 turbo, and he wants to make it a little faster, not a dyno queen. It's just kind of a daily driver/weekend cruiser and he just wants to have a little more fun with it....it has about 166k miles on it, runs good etc......if you need any info, please ask, as i really want to help him get this going.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Just turn up the boost to about 10psi. Stock injectors start to lean out after that.


----------



## darkslide_77 (Jun 13, 2007)

DONT NEED TO INTERCOOL WHEN TURNING BOOST UP TO 10PSI?? EVERY OTHER PLACE THAT I HAVE READ UP ON THIS SAYS YOU PRETTY MUCH NEED TO INTERCOOL THE SYSTEM......JUST DONT WANT TO CAUSE HIM ANY PROBLEMS


----------

